# Thermalright Macho HR-02 im Test: High-End-Leistung zum fairen Preis



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Juli 2011)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Thermalright Macho HR-02 im Test: High-End-Leistung zum fairen Preis gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Thermalright Macho HR-02 im Test: High-End-Leistung zum fairen Preis


----------



## Ahab (18. Juli 2011)

Sauber...  Auf den hätte ich richtig Bock irgendwie.


----------



## amdfreak (18. Juli 2011)

Endlich hat mal wieder jemand gutes Aussehen mit starker Leistung vereinbart 
Mit diesem Scythe-ähnlichen Preis geht der sicher wie warme Semmeln weg (obwohl der hier eher kühl bleiben sollte )


----------



## PixelSign (18. Juli 2011)

gutes aussehen? naja die farbkombinationen sehen ja eher etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus...


----------



## elohim (18. Juli 2011)

für 37,90€ echt ein richtiges Schnäppchen. Das wird wohl die neue Standardempfehlung im Midrangebereich.


----------



## Anna83 (18. Juli 2011)

iiihhh ist der hässlich. Kann meiner Meinung nach nicht gegen den Skythe Mugen anstinken, der auch noch rund 10€ günstiger ist, ebenfalls gute Kühlleistung bietet und 10x so gut aussieht .


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. Juli 2011)

Der Name ist doof, ansonsten ein gutes Paket wenn man sich mit der Farbe anfreunden kann (oder sie im eingebauten Zustand eh nicht zu sehen ist ^^).


----------



## Hauptsergant (18. Juli 2011)

Tolles Ding, aber Lüfterfarben sind....  Nicht so schön!


----------



## Dragon70 (18. Juli 2011)

Sehr schön was Thermalright da abgeliefert hat, bis auf die Farbwahl die finde ich nicht so dolle, aber jedem das seine.



MFG Dragon


----------



## der-sack88 (18. Juli 2011)

"Die Abstriche wie die fehlende Vernickelung,"

Das ist doch Geschmackssache, mir gefällts. Auf Dauer ist es doch langweilig, wenn alles nur vernickelt ist.
Der dürfte die mit weitem Abstand beste Wahl unter 50€ sein. Wenn ich nochmal auf Luft setze wird der garantiert meinen Mugen ersetzen.


----------



## elohim (18. Juli 2011)

Anna83 schrieb:


> iiihhh ist der hässlich. Kann meiner Meinung nach nicht gegen den Skythe Mugen anstinken, der auch noch rund 10€ günstiger ist, ebenfalls gute Kühlleistung bietet und 10x so gut aussieht .


 
naja, 5€  teurer und dafür besser und leiser. Und wenn die Optik ne Rolle spielt, würde ich bestimmt keinen Scythe Kühler kaufen


----------



## Chimera (18. Juli 2011)

elohim schrieb:


> naja, 5€  teurer und dafür besser und leiser. Und wenn die Optik ne Rolle spielt, würde ich bestimmt keinen Scythe Kühler kaufen



Vorallem wenn man sich die Qual mit deren Befestigungssystem nicht antun will (Noctua 4 ever  ). War für mich eins der NoGos (nebst den doch recht scharfen Ecken bei Scythe Kühlern), weshalb es ein Noctua wurde und kein Mugen: zahl lieber mehr, hab dafür aber ein pippi-einfaches Befestigungssystem, wo ich nicht jedes Mal unter dem Board rumschrauben muss


----------



## axxo (18. Juli 2011)

Scheint eine gute Lösung zu sein, wenn der Thermalright Silver Arrow nicht passt. Die Farbgebung beim Noctua NH-D14 ist auch nicht viel besser, und das sind nunmal die beiden Top Lüftkühler auf dem Markt (vielleicht noch Prolimatech Genesis aber der ist nicht ganz so effizient)


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (18. Juli 2011)

Der Name ist wirklich ein wenig fragwürdig... ‪Macho Man Village People.flv‬‏ - YouTube 

Der Rest ist aber spitze. Bezahlbar und einer der besten Kühler wenns in Richtung "Passiv mit Airflow im Case" geht. Wobei wohl auch da bei den 90+ Watt Cpu´s Schluss sein wird.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. Juli 2011)

Der Test ist vorübergehend offline. Leider kam es zu einem Mißverständnis, was den Veröffentlichungstermin betrifft. Der Test geht dann automatisch wieder online, wenn das korrekte Veröffentlichungsdatum erreicht ist. (Das dauert nicht allzu lange.)


----------



## Icke&Er (23. Juli 2011)

> Der größte Kritikpunkt ist das Montagesystem, das nicht bis ins Detail durchdacht zu sein scheint und - je nach Mainboard - den Kauf eines optional erhältlichen Halterahmens erfordert


 
Das stimmt so nicht ganz.

Hab selbst ein Testsample des Macho HR-02 erhalten und auch zu Beginn das Problem mit der Halterung gahabt.
ABER es gibt ei überarbeites Montage-Kit, was keine Probleme mehr macht (Probleme ware meist auf Asus Boars der 1155ger Serie beschränkt).
Diese wird nach meinen Informationen auch serienmäßig beiliegen und somit diesen Kritikpunkt zu nichte machen 

MFG


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (23. Juli 2011)

Sieht für mich, ohne jetzt ne Anleitung zur Hand zu haben so aus als ob da jemand versucht hätte die Backplate oben aufs Mainboard zu packen anstadt auf die Rückseite.

Aber das sieht sicher nur so aus?

Der Kühler sieht ok aus, der Lüfter allerdings wie rückwärts gegessen, wär wohl das erste was getauscht würde.
Aber ich habe jetzt eh schon nen Scythe Mugen 3 auf meinem neuen Asus Board (das exakt so aussieht wie das im Bild)... 
auch nicht gerade die leichteste Version einen Kühler zu montieren aber er passt und hält.


----------



## Manner1a (11. August 2011)

Sieht echt lecker aus der Kühler. Aber meine Frage ist folgende: Lohnt es sich für mich, der bisher stets Ideal Standard Original Boxed-Lüfter bevorzugt hat, einen leistungsstärkeren Kühler zu verwenden, um die Lebensdauer einen Prozessors zu verlängern? Bei mir hat noch nie die CPU den Geist aufgegeben. Ein Freund von mir hat sich gerade nagelneu einen AMD Phenom II x6 - 1100T "Black Edition" geholt mit 77€ teuerem Kühler. Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass ich mit dem Intel i7-2600 "Boxed" die bessere Wahl getroffen habe. Ein parr °C/K mehr oder weniger hin oder her, weil Stromverbrauch und Rechenleistung doch schon eine ziemlich deutliche Sprache sprechen.


----------



## JimJuggy (12. August 2011)

Der Thermalright Mach ost ein klasse Kühler, habe den auch gekauft und sogar gegen einen recht guten Noctua ausgetauscht und siehe da, 2 °C weniger im Idle, 3-4 °C weniger unter Last. Fürs OCen ideal.


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (12. August 2011)

Oo der sieht aus wie der Scythe Ninja Mini nur mit mehr heatpipes.

Mein fall ist es nicht.


----------

